# Lamb or Chicken?



## randalp24 (May 1, 2009)

Hello,
I will be getting a puppy in late June. I have spent a decent amount of time reading all about what food I should be feeding. 

At this point, I have decided on California Natural Puppy Food. They have 2 types of puppy food: Lamb and Rice or Chicken and Rice.

Is there any particular reason I should choose the Lamb over Chicken? or Chicken over Lamb? 

I stopped by my local store and noticed they only carry the Lamb and Rice, so it made me wonder why they choose not to carry the chicken?

Thanks for any help,
Randy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It may be due to the popularity of people wanting the lamb food. What flavor of food is she on right now? If she has no problem with the chicken, I would probably go with that one. Mine didnt like the lamb and had gas from it. But other people will only feed lamb.


----------



## randalp24 (May 1, 2009)

I believe the breeder is feeding the puppies 'Eukanuba Puppy Large Breed Formula Dry Dog Food' which has chicken as it's first ingredient. So it probably makes the most sense for me to use the CN Chicken and Rice puppy food. I just didn't know if there was some health reason to choose one or the other.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

It's my understanding that chicken has more of the important amino acids (building blocks) than lamb for growth and development of puppies. Also, the calcium is 2.2% in the CN Lamb and Rice Puppy. That's quite high - which some people don't feel very comfortable about. I'd start with the CN Chicken and Rice Puppy which has a lower calcium level.

How exciting to be planning for your new pup. hope you're ready to take lots of photos.


----------



## randalp24 (May 1, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> It's my understanding that chicken has more of the important amino acids (building blocks) than lamb for growth and development of puppies. Also, the calcium is 2.2% in the CN Lamb and Rice Puppy. That's quite high - which some people don't feel very comfortable about. I'd start with the CN Chicken and Rice Puppy which has a lower calcium level.
> 
> How exciting to be planning for your new pup. hope you're ready to take lots of photos.


Thanks for the help. I didn't know about the calcium percentage. I never expected choosing a food would be such a difficult decision! I am also considering Innova Large Breed Puppy Food.

Other then the food decision, I am pretty much well prepared, although I just started looking at pet insurance.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Chicken is also supposed to be more easily digestible than lamb. But it depends on the pup. If they're on chicken now with no problem, then I think I'd stick with that.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This is very common. Every store in my area that carries CN only carries the Lamb and Rice for dogs. You have to special order the Chicken.

For Cats, it's the other way around.




randalp24 said:


> Hello,
> I will be getting a puppy in late June. I have spent a decent amount of time reading all about what food I should be feeding.
> 
> At this point, I have decided on California Natural Puppy Food. They have 2 types of puppy food: Lamb and Rice or Chicken and Rice.
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Make sure you look at Embrace for the pet insurance. I did a lot of comparisons, and that's the one that won for me in the end. I don't remember the exact reason why though. There were a few.

Being backed by Lloyds of London didn't hurt.

Gilmours policy was $277 for a $10,000 Policy, $500 Deductable, and $20% co-pay. There was a 5% discount for taking a full year, and another 5% discount for a coupon I found on the Internet. It's easy to google and find.

The deductable made the largest difference in the price. MAJOR changes in the price. I decided I can afford $500. I can't afford $10,000.

I have $12,000 sitting on a Visa for Comet and Dakota's vet bills over the last 2 years that will take me decades to pay off, if ever. I decided it was time for insurance on this pup 





randalp24 said:


> Thanks for the help. I didn't know about the calcium percentage. I never expected choosing a food would be such a difficult decision! I am also considering Innova Large Breed Puppy Food.
> 
> Other then the food decision, I am pretty much well prepared, although I just started looking at pet insurance.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

The standard wisdom seems to be to not exceed 1.5% for puppies. Gilmours Castor & Pollux is at 1%. Protein is at 28%. I think both those numbers are just about perfect. He does get some extra calcium from his Cottage Cheese, Yogurt and Bone Mean that he gets at various meals Throughout the week.



randalp24 said:


> Thanks for the help. I didn't know about the calcium percentage. I never expected choosing a food would be such a difficult decision! I am also considering Innova Large Breed Puppy Food.
> 
> Other then the food decision, I am pretty much well prepared, although I just started looking at pet insurance.


----------



## randalp24 (May 1, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Make sure you look at Embrace for the pet insurance. I did a lot of comparisons, and that's the one that won for me in the end. I don't remember the exact reason why though. There were a few.
> 
> Being backed by Lloyds of London didn't hurt.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. After seeing what my parents went through with vet bills for their dog, pet insurance seems well worth it to me.


----------



## randalp24 (May 1, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> The standard wisdom seems to be to not exceed 1.5% for puppies. Gilmours Castor & Pollux is at 1%. Protein is at 28%. I think both those numbers are just about perfect. He does get some extra calcium from his Cottage Cheese, Yogurt and Bone Mean that he gets at various meals Throughout the week.


 
Thanks again, looks like I need to do a bit more research on my food choice, but I have plenty of time. I will have to feed the same food the breeder is feeding for some period of time anyways.


----------

